# my colorful collection



## Oyane (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## User93 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great stuff! Hello Kitty glosses are so cute, IMO way better than Mac's ones


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 22, 2009)

nice collection.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 22, 2009)

You have such a cute collection!!


----------

